# Powder Blue Tinc or Not?



## Opie85 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello, 

So I was told that these were both powder blues. These came from a reputable breeder that I have purchased from in the past and I want to take their word for it. But, I have never seen a powder blue with coloration that dark. I have asked the breeder and was told that he researched the lineage and it is in fact a powder blue. But, I am hoping to breed these in the future and would like to hear others thoughts on this matter.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd go with what your reputable breeder says to be the case. Just a slightly darker odd ball.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, the word of a truly reputable breeder is going to be a better judge than a bunch of people looking at a photo on the internet, generally speaking (although a lot depends on how 'reputable' and why so, and also the strength of the reasoning the people on the internet might give in support of their judgment).

A little poking around suggests that tinc 'Powder Blue' has some natural variation in leg color, that may possibly have been standardized through selective breeding by some breeders ('Powder Grey' is a morph name, too).



Morphguide - die einzelnen Varianten











Dendrobates tinctorius 'Powder Blue/Grey Legged'


Are Dendrobates tinctorius "Powder Blue" and "Grey Legged" two separate morphs or the same morph with two different names? Is the colour difference a variation in the morph, and also if that is the case do the offspring from the same clutch have both powder blue legs and some other froglets grey...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

